# How to use serial connection on a RaspBerryPi



## Peacekeeper2000 (Oct 27, 2015)

I copied an FreeBSD 10.2 image on the SD card of my RPI. I was able to setup a redundant network with lagg(4) and can configure the system remote with sshd(8).
I need to connect a serial TX/RX connection between the uart(4) and my smartmeter.

I already updated the RPI.DTB to get stdin(4) and stdout(4) away from the serial connection, but it seems that is not all. Looks like the uboot console hijacked the UART and don't release the serial port.

Has anyone been able to use the serial connection based on uart0? If yes, can you share the setup?


----------

